# 2019 NGRC Early Registration Ending Soon!



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Early Registration for the 35th National Garden Railway Convention is ending May 31st. Individual Registration is $85 and Family Registration is $125. After May 31st, Registration goes up to $100 for Individual and $145 for Family.


Register soon and save a few bucks. Head over to https://2019ngrc.wildapricot.org/NGRC2019-Attendees and sign up.


Looking forward to seeing everybody in Portland in August.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

post this over on Large Scale Central also...


----------

